# Party with Riverboat Works!!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Our 12th Annual "Celebrate the Melt" Open House is Thursday-Saturday, May 8-10. Enjoy free burgers and beer on Saturday, May 10, from 5 to 7 p.m. at the store (202 Oak Street, Salida,CO). Then we'll head to downtown Salida for live music!! 

And be sure to stop by Thursday-Saturday May 8-10 for in-store specials on NRS and Engel Coolers (15% off); PFDs (10% off); and Rocket Boxes (10% off). Join us for the Melting Madness! For more information, check out: website


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

*Peak Prediction*

Ron,

Looking forward to seeing you and the crew at the shop on sat night! 

Can I provide my peak flow guess right now?
How about 3850 on June 2 at 2:30 pm?

Thanks for giving us Arkansas Boaters a place to gather and get jazzed for the spring runoff!


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Great show at Riverboatworks last night! Kurt and Carter especially, and the music quartet was awesome! Look forward to the next one! Thanks Ron!!


----------

